# [LÖST] RAID 1 Problem

## bol

Hej, har lite strul med min RAID1.

Av någon anledning så syncar inte mina partitioner som dom ska, utan alla utom en, /boot har beteckningen [U_], som betyder att diskarna inte syncar.

Jag förmodar att det kan ha uppkommit när datorn av någon anledning har låst sig upprepade gånger, (2-3 gånger), så jag har varit tvungen att göra en "Hard Reset".

Diskarna kan ha hållit på att synca just då också, eftersom hdd-lampan lyste.

Men hur ska jag får igång så att array'sen fungerar som dom ska igen?

Eller är det helt kört, och bara att skaffa en ny disk?

Här kommer lite data.

```
tw0t ~ # cat /proc/mdstat 

Personalities : [raid1] 

md1 : active raid1 hdc1[1] hda1[0]

      56128 blocks [2/2] [UU]

      

md3 : active raid1 hda3[0]

      5855616 blocks [2/1] [U_]

      

md5 : active raid1 hda5[0]

      19534912 blocks [2/1] [U_]

      

md6 : active raid1 hda6[0]

      39061952 blocks [2/1] [U_]

      

md7 : active raid1 hda7[0]

      11679104 blocks [2/1] [U_]

      

md8 : active raid1 hda8[0]

      979840 blocks [2/1] [U_]

      

unused devices: <none>
```

```

tw0t ~ # mdadm --misc --examine /dev/md1 /dev/hdc1

mdadm: No md superblock detected on /dev/md1.

/dev/hdc1:

          Magic : a92b4efc

        Version : 00.90.03

           UUID : efdcab89:02acc7be:ba0367d6:e266f209

  Creation Time : Sat Jul  1 01:06:39 2006

     Raid Level : raid1

    Device Size : 56128 (54.82 MiB 57.48 MB)

     Array Size : 56128 (54.82 MiB 57.48 MB)

   Raid Devices : 2

  Total Devices : 2

Preferred Minor : 1

    Update Time : Fri Aug 11 19:32:27 2006

          State : clean

 Active Devices : 2

Working Devices : 2

 Failed Devices : 0

  Spare Devices : 0

       Checksum : c1a266a3 - correct

         Events : 0.114

      Number   Major   Minor   RaidDevice State

this     1      22        1        1      active sync   /dev/hdc1

   0     0       3        1        0      active sync   /dev/hda1

   1     1      22        1        1      active sync   /dev/hdc1

```

```
tw0t ~ # mdadm --misc --examine /dev/md3 /dev/hdc3

mdadm: No md superblock detected on /dev/md3.

/dev/hdc3:

          Magic : a92b4efc

        Version : 00.90.03

           UUID : 16cfe6e0:f52fdae4:818cb9dc:b235c4d9

  Creation Time : Sat Jul  1 01:06:56 2006

     Raid Level : raid1

    Device Size : 5855616 (5.58 GiB 6.00 GB)

     Array Size : 5855616 (5.58 GiB 6.00 GB)

   Raid Devices : 2

  Total Devices : 2

Preferred Minor : 3

    Update Time : Fri Aug 11 22:05:04 2006

          State : clean

 Active Devices : 2

Working Devices : 2

 Failed Devices : 0

  Spare Devices : 0

       Checksum : 72cafe14 - correct

         Events : 0.49522

      Number   Major   Minor   RaidDevice State

this     1      22        3        1      active sync   /dev/hdc3

   0     0       3        3        0      active sync   /dev/hda3

   1     1      22        3        1      active sync   /dev/hdc3
```

Båda partitionerna visar ju korrekt kontrollsumma, status och att de är aktiva.

Men ändå så visar /proc/mdstat att det är något fel.

Nu är det här ju första gången jag har satt upp en mjukvaruraid, och det kan ju vara något konfigurationsfel också, så jag postar min /etc/mdadm.conf också.

Följde denna guide: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Install_on_Software_RAID

```
tw0t ~ # cat /etc/mdadm.conf 

# mdadm configuration file

#

# mdadm will function properly without the use of a configuration file,

# but this file is useful for keeping track of arrays and member disks.

# In general, a mdadm.conf file is created, and updated, after arrays

# are created. This is the opposite behavior of /etc/raidtab which is

# created prior to array construction.

#

#

# the config file takes two types of lines:

#

#       DEVICE lines specify a list of devices of where to look for

#         potential member disks

#

#       ARRAY lines specify information about how to identify arrays so

#         so that they can be activated

#

# You can have more than one device line and use wild cards. The first 

# example includes SCSI the first partition of SCSI disks /dev/sdb,

# /dev/sdc, /dev/sdd, /dev/sdj, /dev/sdk, and /dev/sdl. The second 

# line looks for array slices on IDE disks.

#

#DEVICE /dev/sd[bcdjkl]1

#DEVICE /dev/hda1 /dev/hdb1

#

# If you mount devfs on /dev, then a suitable way to list all devices is:

#DEVICE /dev/discs/*/*

#

#

#

# ARRAY lines specify an array to assemble and a method of identification.

# Arrays can currently be identified by using a UUID, superblock minor number,

# or a listing of devices.

#

#       super-minor is usually the minor number of the metadevice

#       UUID is the Universally Unique Identifier for the array

# Each can be obtained using

#

#       mdadm -D <md>

#

#ARRAY /dev/md0 UUID=3aaa0122:29827cfa:5331ad66:ca767371

#ARRAY /dev/md1 super-minor=1

#ARRAY /dev/md2 devices=/dev/hda1,/dev/hdb1

#

# ARRAY lines can also specify a "spare-group" for each array.  mdadm --monitor

# will then move a spare between arrays in a spare-group if one array has a failed

# drive but no spare

#ARRAY /dev/md4 uuid=b23f3c6d:aec43a9f:fd65db85:369432df spare-group=group1

#ARRAY /dev/md5 uuid=19464854:03f71b1b:e0df2edd:246cc977 spare-group=group1

#

# When used in --follow (aka --monitor) mode, mdadm needs a

# mail address and/or a program.  This can be given with "mailaddr"

# and "program" lines to that monitoring can be started using

#    mdadm --follow --scan & echo $! > /var/run/mdadm

# If the lines are not found, mdadm will exit quietly

#MAILADDR root@mydomain.tld

#PROGRAM /usr/sbin/handle-mdadm-events

ARRAY /dev/md8 level=raid1 num-devices=2 UUID=6d53ff41:cb9c1d34:779bde73:36b038c9

ARRAY /dev/md7 level=raid1 num-devices=2 UUID=6ebdecc9:617e4c4a:60372445:dd56e7f9

ARRAY /dev/md6 level=raid1 num-devices=2 UUID=7a559f25:369fa226:16567ecd:d5693678

ARRAY /dev/md5 level=raid1 num-devices=2 UUID=cf16c26c:0b5ec65f:d7f81091:cab24498

ARRAY /dev/md3 level=raid1 num-devices=2 UUID=16cfe6e0:f52fdae4:818cb9dc:b235c4d9

ARRAY /dev/md1 level=raid1 num-devices=2 UUID=efdcab89:02acc7be:ba0367d6:e266f209

```

Tack på förhand.

Mvh FredrikLast edited by bol on Tue Aug 15, 2006 1:38 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## bol

Löste det via denna post -> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-395242.html

----------

## bol

Samma fel igen, men nu hittar inte smartctl disken ens.  :Sad: 

----------

